# Shooting to the right.



## leftystar (Sep 1, 2016)

Had some warranty work done at a local pse dealer limbs were starting to seperate. Changed all limbs. Asked the guy to tune it. He did not Well I hope he didnt, cams were not timed together. Fixed that. Any way paper tune good.  Bow is shooting to the right with no more sight  can be adjusted. 2015 PSE Dream season decree.  Chronograph 329fps


----------



## tomtom559 (Sep 3, 2016)

I had this issue with my sons bow. It turned out to be an issue with the arrow  rest. Hope this helps


----------



## kiltman (Sep 4, 2016)

move the rest.  Start with small adjustments.


----------



## chill15 (Sep 4, 2016)

Buy a Mathews....... Kidding... Move the rest


----------



## base3448 (Sep 6, 2016)

Paper tuning is just one small way to start  the tuning process.  Once u got it paper tuned do walk back tuning or French tuning. Look on YouTube for countless videos on this  u may be good a 10 and 20 but arrows will shift farther back 30 and 40. U have to do micro tuning adjustments of ur rest to get it line up correctly.  Hope this helps out.   Also look up broadheads tuning process this would be ur next step after French tuning


----------



## leftystar (Nov 17, 2017)

Forgot about this thread. It ended up being the site had to be flipped  to give it more room to move. Don't know how or why the limbs made a difference. Does these manufacturers check the shops to see if they can actually know how to work on a their bows. I have had a issue every time I have taken my bow somewhere except once and It was just a tune on a brand new Decree.


----------



## PSEOutlaw07 (Nov 23, 2017)

I think the decree and the Dream season DNA and DNA/sp have problems tuning, a lot of them do, at least that's what I see on archery talk, I have the Dream season DNA, I LOVE  that bow, but I will confess I cannot get that bow to paper tune, and frankly I don't care, the only reason I don't care is because I tried everything, the string was to close to the riser (rH bow) that the rest could not go any farther right, bc it was contacting the riser, I was trying to center shot and so first I played with yokes, nothing, then eventually tried shimming the cams,, got the string moved that way, but it wouldn't shoot perfect holes through paper, so I just walk back tuned it, and it shoots lasers from 5 to 70 yards with no arrow shift


----------

